# i'm a fool and have been set straight



## DocBrown (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi
And the winner's are pennwest, and sjm9911
Well you 2 set me straight. I got home and saw your posts, ran down to the basement and low and behold, you both hit the nail on the head. I never thought to try and pull the end off. Yes there is a plug, plugged into a screw socket. It looked so real like 1 piece. I do feel like a fool. 
sorry to all, but it still is a cool old working transformer.
Doc Brown


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

DocBrown said:


> Hi
> And the winner's are pennwest, and sjm9911
> Well you 2 set me straight. I got home and saw your posts, ran down to the basement and low and behold, you both hit the nail on the head. I never thought to try and pull the end off. Yes there is a plug, plugged into a screw socket. It looked so real like 1 piece. I do feel like a fool.
> sorry to all, but it still is a cool old working transformer.
> Doc Brown


Why didn't you add all that in here? http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=58977


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Never mind I see you did.
Then why repeat it here? :dunno:


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

*You're No Fool!*

Doc,
I just viewed your post with the others. I'm glad someone answered for me. Anyway Doc, you are not a fool. You are just a youngster and did not know. You would be a fool if you had not learned anything.


----------

